# Blueberry



## stevencharron (Jul 11, 2006)

Heres a QP of blueberry I had 2 months ago, Have some strawberry kush now thats the Maple leaf lookin thing lol. Happy late Canada day too everyone too eh


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 11, 2006)

*Nice pics sc. IMO there is nothing like the smell and taste of berry strains. Nice very nice.  *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 11, 2006)

nice stuff....and happy late canada day right back at ya


----------

